# Bull terrier with bad skin allergies ate bird seeds.



## BULLTLOTT (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all, 
My bull terrier got into a bag of bird seed that was up on my dresser and ate some. I don't know how much but enough to where the seeds were scattered on the floor. She's allergic to darn near anything she eats. I have her on a raw diet of beef and chicken. I'm assuming she's allergic to corn or corn meal. Anything typically found in generic dog food. She's accidentally eaten a small bowl full of my friends food before and broke out on her head and bottom. This was a tiny amount. 
The big seed was given to me in a ziploc with no labels. Will she be okay?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She'll probably be fine but do you belong to the Yahoo groups rawbullterriers, they are a great goup of people dealing with bullies with allergies up the ying yang.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sure she'll be fine. Just watch to see if you notice her licking, scratching a little more than normal. If that's the case, maybe just give her a otc allergy tablet. I would also check to see if yu notice a change in her skin color. I know that when Khan gets into something his skin on his inner thighs turn "greyish"


----------



## BULLTLOTT (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you both. 
To my fellow bully owner, I will check that out. :biggrin:

Update- Just looked under Yahoo Groups, and I can't seem to find them. Leo, if you have any time- would you mind sending me a link?


----------

